# microbubbles Still!! AHHH!!!



## Gma (Aug 27, 2009)

I recently went from a 125 reef tank to a 125 drilled reef tank. I also upgraded my pump so it's been replumbed. I can't seem to get rid of microbubbles. I have taped all my connections in addition to using plumbers putty on all the connections. It's not coming from my sump. I've closed all the valves and turned the pump off to see it anything leaked. Nothing did. If I turn the pump way down I don't have the microbubbles but I don't have the flow either. Before I take everything completely apart and replumb it, does anyone have any ideas?*n1


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

do you possibly have a picture of your setup so we can see what we are dealing with


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

agree with above and what size return pump do you have. to much flow through your return will give you microbubbles. but easier to tell if I can see the setup you got


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Yep lets see under the hood


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

How long has it been set up? I fought microbubbles for 2 or 3 months on my present 100G system then one day they just disappeared.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Sound like some bubbles from returning to your sump are making it to your return pump. When that happens you get a constant stream of small bubbles.

You could also have some kind of air leak at your pump. 

Sound like plumbing leaks you have already troubleshot.

One local here solved his problem by adding bio balls to the sump. The balls broke up the bubbles from the water returning from the display.

just some thoughts.

Worth at most .02


----------



## Gma (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks everybody for your imput! I uploaded some photos of my setup. I don't know how to put them here, but they are in members' galleries.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Gma said:


> Thanks everybody for your imput! I uploaded some photos of my setup. I don't know how to put them here, but they are in members' galleries.


Not sure I completely understand all the pictures but will try.

Looks like you have an overflow box with three overflows adjustable. Probably to slow down a couple and the third as a safety. For quiet safe operation. I would put an elbow facing down on the third to it sucks water below the water line and less air.

If I understand you sump correctly two of the three overflows empty into a bucket but not the third. The third is also very close to your line to the pump. Therefore bubbles can easily travel from the overflow to the pump input. Put a bucket in there to prevent that.

I must not be seeing correctly as it appears your pump input line goes up and over the sump (HOB), then across to the pump room and down. Not a good idea if that is true. IMHO you need a bulkhead at the bottom of the sump then run directly across to the pump. not up and over.
Finally, in the pump room you could add a pvc bubble trap so that water goes to the pump and not any air.

But then I probably did not "read" the pictures right. Noone says I am any good at setting these things up.

And you sure have a professional looking setup and awesome tank.

bubbles
...|..|
...|..|
../...|
./....|
/.....|
......|
../|..|
/..|..|
...|..|
...|..|

water


----------



## Gma (Aug 27, 2009)

Problem solved!
It was just my lame plumbing! I turned everything off, redid my pump attachments using silicone lubricant and tape carefully tightening everything really well. Then I found a loose connection at an elbow. I cleaned and recemented that which helped but didn't completely take care of it so I gooped PVC cement at every connection with the pump turned all the way up to suck the cement into any cracks and taa daa: NO BUBBLES!
The lesson learned is: Take your time and use plenty of PVC cement.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

good job!!!

good to hear that you fixed the problem


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Good to hear.

that is what it takes sometimes.


my .02


----------

